# Need Parenting Help



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

My 2 year old son was acting up not listening to me and interrupting my wife while she was trying to talk to me. Any how I got and took him to a time out in his room he was still misbehaving and not listening. I was getting angry and trying to tell him that he needs to stay in time out. He was crying and carrying on I told him he needed to do his time out. Any how this back and forth lasted about 5 - 10 minutes I am not sure but I was frustrated and he was too. 

He stops crying and turns to look at me and in a serious voice tell me to go get a knife and cut him. It is really disturbing me, I never talk about hurting people, have never mentioned cutting any person or really anything other than food that I can think of. I have no idea where this came from, I tried asking him about it but he never made any clear / believable situations where he could have heard about this. This was the most disturbing thing I can ever thing of, then later he woke up and was crying for awhile and never would say why. This has to be my most frustrating situation as a parent. I just don't understand.

Secondly he seemed very disturbed with me for punishing him. I was raising my voice with him and putting him back in time out but didn't spank him or anything like that. I just don't know what to do about discipline he is 2 so I know that is challenging but he should listen and he hasn't been . When he woke up crying he was really upset with me I am assuming it was for punishing hi earlier.

I am praying for some understanding and guidance but I am really concerned. I can't even sleep it has me so disturbed.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I know you to want start teaching him now, BUT remember that he is only 2 years old...and it takes time for them to learn and he just wants to be part of the family...

And there is a reason it's called the terrible twos..LOL


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Possibly he watched or heard something about cutting on TV or even watching you clean fish? Very strange indeed...

Stay on your program....

Good luck....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

you said you will pray that works for me and always will .I have two boys 13 n 16 we were born together and my wife in Jesus name 3 years ago september .We will pray for you guiding your child in the way he should go.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi FG. Does he go to day care? He did NOT make that up out of the clear blue sky. That would disturb me very much too. Two year old generally don't even have that sophisticated of vocabulary. I wouldn't pressure him about that incident. But I would very much try and find out where that came from. You are a great guy, anytime you need anything you just let us know. Parenting is not easy that is for sure. We are all learning. LOL Merry Christmas !! Please Please Please let me know if you ever need anything.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Check your mait. manual lol. Cartoons, family and movies are most likely the culprit. Mine say off the wall crazy stuff as well but it is no reflection on your skills. Just read a little farther in the manual and you will see everything is going to work out fine. Now, 6 yo's saying this then you will looking at a problem. Enjoy him while he is there. Also, 2 yo's setting in time out should be limited to only a couple of minuets. 10 min. is just way to long. Little boys can stand to be still that long. Get his attention and then move on. It gets easier, just hang in there. No one said it would be easy, just worth it.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

turn off the tv, man, I'm sorry this happened


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks you the help. I don't even watch alot of TV and nothing with knives and cutting people. MCT I might have to take you up on that one day. I really appreciate it.

I wasn't trying to give him a 10 minute time out. I only wanted him to stay in time out for 1 minute but it was 10 minutes into trying to make him stay there for 1 minute.

He goes to a Catholic Pre-School. I don't think, they would allow stuff like that going on but I am going to talk to them about it. 

Now his cousin that he sees a few times a week at my mom's is all into good guys and bad guys and super heros. I am thinking this is where it came from.

It still really bothers me that he said that it is almost haunting me just the look on his face and the tone he used.

We did have a pretty good day yesterday, I had him helping me setup the Nativity Set and did some things together. He just seems to get upset about things and then does the wrong thing, I know it all has to do with him being two but it is really hard.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Ohh I understand, I read it wrong. It must have been pretty serious by the way you are explaining how he said it. Did he just blurt it out and move on or did he keep referring to it? You were there for the tone so only you would understand how serious he was. I can say though, at this age you will be finding yourself with pure bull headedness so stand your ground. My son threw some of the most gosh awful fits that I have not seen since. Thank goodness it did not continue because he and I would be having some serious praying time if you know what I mean.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I layed down the following rules w my kids early on.

I was always fair and consistent with punishment

I never asked them if they wanted a spanking or time out , this sounds trivial, but asking a child "do you want a spanking" only prolongs punishment into a mindless debate with a small child

you do this = these are the consequences..... and I followed thru, never give an idle threat if you don't intend to follow up.

as they get older ask them if they know what they are doing wrong, they may not.

Unfortunatley terr. 2 is just that, and can draw out thru 3 , just hope not.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

he was serious about it that is the scary part. He repeated himself probably 4 or 5 times. He was still kind of worried about it in the morning too because the first thing he asked me when he woke up was if I was happy. Maybe I was being a little too hard on him, I guess finding the balance with a 2 year old is tough. I just don't want him to think he can get away with everything at the same time I don't want him to hate me or to think that I don't like him.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

He is just seeking your approval that everything is fine now.

pile him up in a blanket on your lap and read something he would be interested in w pics. without any other noise in the room, tv etc. 

ask him what he thinks about the pics and story.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree with CO, he is looking for your love and needs to know you have not deserted him. He should recover fairly quickly. I have been letting my 7 yo pick his punishment for the last 2 years. No spankings after the 2-3 mark. I think there was maybe 2 total. But it did put the fear into him and he knew when he messed up when I acted like I was going to take my belt off. Now, I'm cool calm and collected look him in the eye and explain consequences over and over. He clearly knows the difference between right and wrong. It really works. The kid in most part has turned out pretty good. Spoiled as all get out and this is something I am fixing to start coming down on hard. He has got to learn responsibility and he is nowhere close to what I am expecting at his age. But we will see. Picking his own punishment really gets to him to lol.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

" I was getting angry ". That was the part of your thread that caught my eye other than the knife part. It can be frustrating when dealing with the little ones but if it gets to that point, it`s time for the parent to take a time out.
When things calm down, put your son in your lap and have a nice soothing talk with him. Then maybe you can get an understanding why he made such a statement and deal with it.
Laugh if you want but I used the watch The Nanny sometimes. They were children that would have you pulling out your hair . One thing about it, the nanny never failed in her efforts to help the parents and the children. Parenting skills are a learned 
through education and experience . 
Firmness is fine but anger should never be in the process of teaching or correcting a child.


----------



## fishyinadishy (Dec 9, 2010)

He is 2...or "the terrible two's" as they are called, challenging boundaries, exploring stuff and that can be a nightmare for a parent. 

However, kids with set boundaries are happier. And no, he is not going to hate you for trying to discipline him. But.. you need to stay in control of your emotions (I know it's hard, kids can drive you totally insane sometimes). He's only two. Next time just say "please don't interrupt" if there is screaming and crying or whatever, just pick him up and put him in his room for a while and ignore the bad behaviour instead of reacting to it. 

Regarding the knife thing. He could have seen or heard that anywhere - a Catholic school does not mean that other little kids are saying things like that (I should know, I went to one).


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I went to a catholic school till the middle of 7th grade I did not know the difference as a child .Our answers to our parenting needs are in the Bible no where else I am not a pastor or preist but reading Gods words with the direction of a pastor or preist will be your answer.Gods were are true trust and obey.My two sons lead me back to the cross 3 years ago it is the only hope we have .


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Lots of advise on the how to handle the situation so I wont say anything about that. Him waking up and crying without saying anything is probabably night terrors. These are not nightmares. Night terrors the child seems wide awake but is actually still asleep. The more you sit there and try to ask what is wrong with the child the longer you will prolong the night terror. I know it is hard but the best thing is to let them cry. When I was going to school for Sleep my son was your sons age and we had been trying and trying to talk to him and he would never speak. I brought it up in class and turned into a class discussion about sleep terrors. Few nights later Ayden woke up crying and I just layed next to him while he cried then right back to sleep. I just have to remember that with my new born when she gets to be about 2 or 3.


----------

